# Eos Black Grill DIY



## monkeymojo (Dec 13, 2007)

I personally do not like the big piece of chrome on the front of our cars, it looks like a giant mirror to me! I decided I wanted more of a flat black look to my car. I thought about painting it but was worried about how well it would hold up to the road. I decided to use a product called Plasti-dip, this is used to rubberize things like wrenches, hammers, game controllers, etc. It comes in a paint can or in an aerosol can. For this you want to use the spray can one. 
Here is the before shot:








Disassemble the grill by first removing the four torx screws, there are two at the top of the grill, you have to pop the hood to access these. Then there are two more underneath the top portion of the grill. Lay on your back looking up, youll see one on the left and one on the right, there are cutouts on the lower grill to access the screws. Then gently pull the bottom grill out and then the top grill. The VW emblem is removed by rotating it counter-clockwise and releasing the locking tabs on the rear. I chose not to coat this piece. 








Then thoroughly clean the surface of the grills with prep-sol, be sure to wear gloves to keep any grease from your fingers off the grill. Afterwards wipe down the grills with a terry cloth. I chose to paint the black slats as well; however, you can remove them. The bottom piece is easy to remove but the top one will take some effort. 








I then hung the two grills and applied multiple coats of the plast-dip, moving from light coats to medium coats. I applied roughly 4-5 coats. Be sure to get all of the sides, inner parts and edges -- especially around the slats. 
























Then let the grills cure for 48 hours to make sure the coating dries, especially since its partially ruberized. Once you're done pop the bottom grill in and then the top grill. Install the four screws, shut the hood and you're good to go!


































_Modified by monkeymojo at 12:18 AM 1-1-2010_


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Eos Black Grill DIY (monkeymojo)*

nicely done......thanks for the write up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

Looks REALLY SLICK !!!!


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Eos Black Grill DIY (monkeymojo)*

Thanks...looks nice.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Eos Black Grill DIY (monkeymojo)*

This looks really nice. Cheers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I can't believe VW hasn't offered a non-shiny front for this vehicle.


----------



## monkeymojo (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Eos Black Grill DIY (liquid stereo)*

Yeah, I've never quite understood that. I despise chrome and hated it since the day I bought the car. There is a company that makes a nice black one that is logo-less and looks great but the company refuses to ship to the states. Even after several please please please emails.


----------



## carnut77459 (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Eos Black Grill DIY (monkeymojo)*

I see you are in Atlanta, but you have a European license plate on the front. Does Georgia not require a state plate in the front? I'm in Texas which requires a front plate but I have never put mine on. I like the clean front look.


----------



## monkeymojo (Dec 13, 2007)

We aren't required to have front plates in GA, which makes me very happy! I originally put the euro plate on there because I liked the look and it helped cover some of the chrome. When I painted it I decided to put the plate back on after wards since I didn't fill the screw holes. I have wondered what it would look like w/o the euro plate though..


----------



## Kong99 (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Eos Black Grill DIY (monkeymojo)*

Looks sharp. And quite easy too, thanks for the write-up. I was thinking about either making it gunmetal or body color. Anything is better than that huge piece of chrome.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Eos Black Grill DIY (Kong99)*

This looks interesting too.
http://oemplus.com/index.php?m...=1162


_Quote, originally posted by *Kong99* »_Looks sharp. And quite easy too, thanks for the write-up. I was thinking about either making it gunmetal or body color. Anything is better than that huge piece of chrome.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Eos Black Grill DIY (monkeymojo)*

I have to say, again, your ride looks really, really, really nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

